# Heat resistant rust proof paint



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi all, new to the forum, have entered lots of my cars in concourse shows and won various awards etc!! ill post some pics of my 182 later 

Anyway question i have...not to sure if this is the correct section to be honest! 

My exhaust has a small amount of rust on it! ive sprayed it with plasticote 650oc paint and its come up like new really pleased with the results and its hasn’t flaked off once!! only thing is though around the lip of the exhaust (were its been welded theres a slight bit of corrosion - i rubbed it down and have used a rust remedy they sprayed the heat resistant paint (which brings it up like new) but it doesnt last very long! the rust just bubbles through in a few days! (i have read this is because it may have tiny holes in it (that you cant see) am i best to use a small amount of exhaust filler - will this stop the bubbling! If so what type? :S

And before anyone says i now exhaust rot from the inside out! but it looks 99% perfect and to good to change at the moment 

any help would be much appreciated


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Have you tried putting soapy water around the joint when the engine is running to get a ********** answer as to whether the joint is leaking exhaust gases,if so then yes I would use any exhaust heat paste to fill in any imperfections on the welded joint then repaint


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Good thinking


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

I best get the doctor in then, wonder what that smell was?
oh I know it was my brain overheating


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ Lol


----------

